# anybody else like to toke up on that sweet mary jane...



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

whilst listening to classical music? 
music in general sounds extra amazing when im baked, but classical music is on a whole other wavelength.


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't use but I can imagine the combination would be an interesting experience. What is it like?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't smoked weed in years. Would go great with Stravinsky...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh god.
It has been a long time. I haven't listened to classical with it. The last time I smoked was during my Stoner Metal binge. 

I can see it being neat, but it might just make me sleep faster.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

BeethovenListener said:


> I don't use but I can imagine the combination would be an interesting experience. What is it like?


its really nice, you hear all the little intricasies a lot more easily and you really"feel" the music in a more passionate way. when i blaze and listen to classical music i always feel really happy


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Oh god.
> It has been a long time. I haven't listened to classical with it. The last time I smoked was during my *Stoner Metal *binge.
> 
> I can see it being neat, but it might just make me sleep faster.


very good stuff as well... im listening to some psycodelic stoner doom right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Neverd did. 

And I think I won't, because I already tried it with alcohol. Vodka doesn't make you enjoy Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto better, contrary to famous anegdote. Muddle-headedness doesn't let you concentrate on music. 

But maybe I should try again with Mussorgsky instead?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Neverd did.
> 
> And I think I won't, because I already tried it with alcohol. Vodka doesn't make you enjoy Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto better, contrary to famous anegdote. Muddle-headedness doesn't let you concentrate on music.
> 
> But maybe I should try again with Mussorgsky instead?


_Top Tip_: Alcohol is better suited to making oneself enjoy the music of, say for example, the Pussycat Dolls, and not really necessary for enhancing the music of the classical masters.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Not weed... but other "recreationals"  The last movement of Tchaikovsky's 5th never sounded THAT good before! It may not help you to concentrate as such, but enhance listening pleasure definately.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Neverd did.
> 
> And I think I won't, because I already tried it with alcohol. Vodka doesn't make you enjoy Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto better, contrary to famous anegdote. Muddle-headedness doesn't let you concentrate on music.
> 
> But maybe I should try again with Mussorgsky instead?


im sorry man, but alcohol is not meant to make you appreciate anything better except for maybe a stale piece of pizza when you have the beer munchies.

obvioulsly youve never smoked or you wouldnt be comparing marijuana's effect on music with alcohol's.
weed is COMPLETELY different. id doesnt give you "muddle-headedness", it actually helps you to concentrate on the music BETTER... if you for some reason ever decide to toke up, you'll know what i mean.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> its really nice, you hear all the little intricasies a lot more easily and you really"feel" the music in a more passionate way. when i blaze and listen to classical music i always feel really happy


Cough invest in better audio equipment cough.

Personally, I've been around more than just a few people who smoke, and they consistently turned into complete idiots during it.

Also, I've been in bands where certain members need to take a break to smoke, so I can confidently say - DESPITE WHAT YOU THINK, IT DOESN'T HELP YOUR PLAYING ONE BIT!

Okay, I feel better.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

David58117 said:


> Cough invest in better audio equipment cough.
> 
> Personally, I've been around more than just a few people who smoke, and they consistently turned into complete idiots during it.
> 
> ...


never did i say in the above that it improved my playing ability in the least... i cant play for **** when im high... im talking solely about the listening aspect. 
what you perceive as idiocy is actually the fact that theyre on another wavelength, they are thinking clearly... but when they try and articulate what therye saying sometimes it comes out wrong and makes them sound stupid.

like i said, you gotta have done it to understand it.

oh, and my audio equipment is fine... not top notch cus im poor, but definitally not crap.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you think it's impossible to be on that wavelength without drugs? Or might some people need it for a great experience while others don't?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> never did i say in the above that it improved my playing ability in the least... i cant play for **** when im high... im talking solely about the listening aspect.
> what you perceive as idiocy is actually the fact that theyre on another wavelength, they *are under the illusion that they* are thinking clearly... but when they try and articulate what therye saying sometimes it comes out wrong and makes them sound stupid.
> 
> like i said, you gotta have done it to understand it.
> ...


Fixed that for you. Cocaine users think they're the best people to ever grace the earth while they're on the drugs, while nothing has changed beside their (screwed up) perception.

I know all sorts of funny things about people thinking they're sexgods while on cocaine, while they're actually giving a pis-poor 'performance'.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> never did i say in the above that it improved my playing ability in the least... i cant play for **** when im high... im talking solely about the listening aspect.
> what you perceive as idiocy is actually the fact that theyre on another wavelength, they are thinking clearly... but when they try and articulate what therye saying sometimes it comes out wrong and makes them sound stupid.
> 
> like i said, you gotta have done it to understand it.
> ...


It's not just communication where they're hindered, their actions may also be...idiotic.

But you're actually claiming the drug clears the mind but diminishes speaking ability?


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

well, this thread hasnt exactly gone in the direction that i had intended... but, whatever guys, i was just wondering if anyone had ever listened to classical music high and enjoyed it as much as i do, but now marijuana is getting compared to alcohol and cocaine, which are totally different and this thread wasnt created to convince you to respect or to try it... so never mind.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> well, this thread hasnt exactly gone in the direction that i had intended... but, whatever guys, i was just wondering if anyone had ever listened to classical music high and enjoyed it as much as i do, but now marijuana is getting compared to alcohol and cocaine, which are totally different and this thread wasnt created to convince you to respect or to try it... so never mind.


They're all addictive substances that influence that brain's chemistry. Yeah, they're all so very different...


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

mueske said:


> They're all addictive substances that influence that brain's chemistry. Yeah, they're all so very different...


true, and im CERTAIN that noone on here enjoys a glass of wine or a couple of beers at the end of the day, but theres nothing wrong with doing so and likewise with a joint.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> true, and im CERTAIN that noone on here enjoys a glass of wine or a couple of beers at the end of the day, but theres nothing wrong with doing so and likewise with a joint.


I was just curious about the way in which you described taking the drug as though people who never will shall never experience music in the best way possible. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I was just curious about the way in which you described taking the drug as though people who never will shall never experience music in the best way possible. Is that what you meant?


never did i say that.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> never did i say that.


I know you didn't say it explicitly, it's just the feeling I got from what you said. So you don't think it's true?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> true, and im CERTAIN that noone on here enjoys a glass of wine or a couple of beers at the end of the day, but theres nothing wrong with doing so and likewise with a joint.


Some - I don't know where you're from, but where I am from the clear cut difference between those is, *one is illegal*!

I'm guessing you're not at that point in your life where having a drug charge on your record could be a barrier preventing you from doing greater and better things with it. At least be smart enough to have the foresight that you may one day be in a position where what your record says about you, matters.

Besides, why would you want to be a part of any culture that uses words such as "baked," "blaze" or "toke" to describe a person/activity?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well why do you make grand sweeping assumptions concerning his country of residence?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Well why do you make grand sweeping assumptions concerning his country of residence?


Ha, I knew I would get this question. Directly from his profile:

"Occupation
my life is fullfilled every day that i go to work and make fat people their food. "

Sounds like where I live.

"Location
in a terrible place that i would love to escape at some point in time. "

Also sounds like where I live.

Also, I realize marijuana is legal in your country (the Netherlands, right?) but frankly...based on the way he talks, I picture our OP originating from the US rather than a European country. Something about "blaze" "baked" and "toke up" just screams ghetto street lingo. Plus, our population is much bigger than yours, so the odds are in my favor.


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

mueske said:


> They're all addictive substances that influence that brain's chemistry. Yeah, they're all so very different...


http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth9.shtml


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I know you didn't say it explicitly, it's just the feeling I got from what you said. So you don't think it's true?


all i think is that i enjoy listening to music after i smoke... this doesnt mean that i dont enjoy it as much when im sober, nor does it mean that you would enjoy it less sober. i was merely stating an opinion.


David58117 said:


> Some - I don't know where you're from, but where I am from the clear cut difference between those is, *one is illegal*!
> 
> I'm guessing you're not at that point in your life where having a drug charge on your record could be a barrier preventing you from doing greater and better things with it. At least be smart enough to have the foresight that you may one day be in a position where what your record says about you, matters.
> 
> Besides, why would you want to be a part of any culture that uses words such as "baked," "blaze" or "toke" to describe a person/activity?


your right, i honestly dont care that its illegal. i wish it was legal and think that in the near future it will be, but i dont loose sleep over that part of it. i also dont mind using the words "baked" or "blaze". i actually resent the fact that your associating me with a specific "ghetto"culture solely on the fact that i prefer marijuana to alchohol (which is acutally a lot worse for you).


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

BeethovenListener said:


> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth9.shtml


It is addictive, I have seen it myself. I honestly don't care what site, article or book you quote.



> Essentially all drugs are used in "an addictive fashion" by some people.


And even the article says it's true. I never argued it was highly addictive.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> your right, i honestly dont care that its illegal. i wish it was legal and think that in the near future it will be, but i dont loose sleep over that part of it. i also dont mind using the words "baked" or "blaze". *i actually resent the fact that your associating me with a specific "ghetto"culture solely on the fact that i prefer marijuana to alchohol *(which is acutally a lot worse for you).


That's not what I said. I specifically said the *words* you like to use are "ghetto street terms." I'm sorry, but if you don't like that specific group of people who share your hobby (because marijuana is popular with low income, low ambitious groups), maybe you shouldn't be doing it.

If you're offended by it, do something that *differentiates* you from them, don't pick up their hobby.

Frankly, it's good that you're offended by the association, and hopefully it will propel you to become ambitious and do something with your life.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

David58117 said:


> That's not what I said. I specifically said the *words* you like to use are "ghetto street terms." I'm sorry, but if you don't like that specific group of people who share your hobby (because marijuana is popular with low income, low ambitious groups), maybe you shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> If you're offended by it, do something that *differentiates* you from them, don't pick up their hobby.
> 
> Frankly, it's good that you're offended by the association, and hopefully it will propel you to become ambitious and do something with your life.


If with this you are implying that every marijuana user is an unambitious lazy bum, you are wrong.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mueske said:


> If with this you are implying that every marijuana user is an unambitious lazy bum, you are wrong.


Indeed, some just have glaucoma!


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

mueske said:


> If with this you are implying that every marijuana user is an unambitious lazy bum, you are wrong.


By all means no - just a large percentage.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

mueske said:


> It is addictive, I have seen it myself. I honestly don't care what site, article or book you quote.
> 
> And even the article says it's true. I never argued it was highly addictive.


i agree that marijuana can be addictive, but mentally addictive. this means that it falls into the same group as people addicted to television, food, work, etc.



David58117 said:


> That's not what I said. I specifically said the *words* you like to use are "ghetto street terms." I'm sorry, but if you don't like that specific group of people who share your hobby (because marijuana is popular with low income, low ambitious groups), maybe you shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> If you're offended by it, do something that *differentiates* you from them, don't pick up their hobby.
> 
> Frankly, it's good that you're offended by the association, and hopefully it will propel you to become ambitious and do something with your life.


well first of all, you asked me if i wanted to be part of a culture that used words such as "baked, ect.", implying that i am part of this "culture" that you later describe as "ghetto street" since i obviously use these words myself. second of all, you seem to think that marijuana smoking is my "hobby" which it isn't. i hate to re-use an example, but once again, i wouldnt assume that someone who drinks wine does so excessivly or as a "hobby".

now you seem to think that those who smoke marijuana are lazy poor people who sit around all day with a bag of potato chips watching television. that is just a huge stereotypical generalization. you seem to think that anyone who smokes marijuana is a chronic user, similar to an alcoholic and that they all just waste away in their sub-par existence for the rest of their life. well, this is obviously not true, i hate to be cliche and use this as an example, but its the first one to pop into my head: Michael Phelps, the Olympic champion smokes marijuana. hes obviously not an underachiever or anything of the sort, but according to you hes a member of the same lazy, low income, ghetto culture that you have lumped me into.

now on that note, i would like to address the last line of your post. of course im offended by the association, you're practically calling me a lazy, low- income, underachiever and likewise assuming "that im not doing anything with my life" which is laughably steriotypical since you only know two things about me:
1: i like classical music
2: i smoke marijuana
i think one should know more about someone before making such assumptions.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> i agree that marijuana can be addictive, but mentally addictive. this means that it falls into the same group as people addicted to television, food, work, etc.


I would say it is addictive in both ways, depending on how much you consume that is. I have seen people getting annoyed and irritated by a lack of consumption of marijuana, as well as physical symptoms; a feeling of unease, nausea and vomiting.

It all comes down to how much one consumes. The consumption rate of the people I'm talking about lies far above what you consume (judging from your posts) or what any 'casual' (for a lack of a better term) user consumes. Those people aren't the norm of course, but it does mean it is addictive. Though I do agree that mental addiction is more prevalent.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

mueske said:


> I would say it is addictive in both ways, depending on how much you consume that is. I have seen people getting annoyed and irritated by a lack of consumption of marijuana, *as well as physical symptoms; a feeling of unease, nausea and vomiting. *


i know that chronic smokers, when deprived of marijuana feel weird and a little grouchy when deprived of the drug, since they're used to being high all the time. this may i add, is nothing that you wouldn't expect from someone who hasn't had their usual cup of coffee in the morning. i however have never encountered ANYONE to have physical withdrawal symptoms, especially to the extent of vomiting. of course im not calling you a liar, im just saying that from my experience its unheard of.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> i know that chronic smokers, when deprived of marijuana feel weird and a little grouchy when deprived of the drug, since they're used to being high all the time. this may i add, is nothing that you wouldn't expect from someone who hasn't had their usual cup of coffee in the morning. i however have never encountered ANYONE to have physical withdrawal symptoms, especially to the extent of vomiting. of course im not calling you a liar, im just saying that from my experience its unheard of.


Not excessive vomiting of course, nevertheless it was there. It could of course have been caused by a psychological effect due to anxiety and the stress of the experience. Seeing as I am not a doctor, there's no way I could have distinguished a physiological effect from a psychological effect.

I have nothing against marijuana, and I'm not trying to scare you or making it seem like a bad thing or anything like that. If you like smoking marijuana, go ahead, I won't stop you, and I believe the government shouldn't stop you either. I was however annoyed with how you confused a screwed sense of perception with a higher form of perception. Though you have cleared the air on that, and said you claimed no such things, so it's all good.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> well first of all, you asked me if i wanted to be part of a culture that used words such as "baked, ect.", implying that i am part of this "culture" that you later describe as "ghetto street" since i obviously use these words myself. second of all, you seem to think that marijuana smoking is my "hobby" which it isn't. i hate to re-use an example, but once again, i wouldnt assume that someone who drinks wine does so excessivly or as a "hobby".
> 
> now you seem to think that those who smoke marijuana are lazy poor people who sit around all day with a bag of potato chips watching television. that is just a huge stereotypical generalization. you seem to think that anyone who smokes marijuana is a chronic user, similar to an alcoholic and that they all just waste away in their sub-par existence for the rest of their life. well, this is obviously not true, i hate to be cliche and use this as an example, but its the first one to pop into my head: Michael Phelps, the Olympic champion smokes marijuana. hes obviously not an underachiever or anything of the sort, but according to you hes a member of the same lazy, low income, ghetto culture that you have lumped me into.
> 
> ...


Your completely misunderstanding what I wrote. What I'm saying is - in low income areas of town, filled with ambitiously low people, you'll find marijuana to be a HUGE part of that area. Well, it's also an activity YOU participate in. So yes, as I see it, you're making yourself nearer to that part of society. I'm not saying you are one of "Them" - but do you really want to do activity that puts to closer to that level?

Also in an earlier post, I said "you're probably not at the point in your life where having a drug charge on your record would prevent you from doing greater and better things with it," at which point you said "you're right, I don't care that it's illegal."

Anyway, there's ALWAYS going to be exceptions, in everything, so Michael Phelps doing it too means nothing. You have to look at who the majority are, and you're probably not going to find the majority of marijuana users at the Olympics.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Your completely misunderstanding what I wrote. What I'm saying is - in low income areas of town, filled with ambitiously low people, you'll find marijuana to be a HUGE part of that area. Well, it's also an activity YOU participate in. So yes, as I see it, you're making yourself nearer to that part of society. I'm not saying you are one of "Them" - but do you really want to do activity that puts to closer to that level?


... I don't think a person needs to worry about their own individual actions and morality simply by some tangential association with a completely different class of people. I know that, for my sake at least, I'll do whatever the hell I like so long as it fits my principles, and if it so happens that a part of society some people like down on do it too, well, I couldn't care less - they've got nothing to do with me and if someone else associates me with them, then they either purely don't know me or they're just plain stupid. :/


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Your completely misunderstanding what I wrote. What I'm saying is - in low income areas of town, filled with ambitiously low people, you'll find marijuana to be a HUGE part of that area. Well, it's also an activity YOU participate in. So yes, as I see it, you're making yourself nearer to that part of society. I'm not saying you are one of "Them" - but do you really want to do activity that puts to closer to that level?


If people live in a low income area of town, they THEN smoke marijuana; not the other way around. Numbs the pain I think.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Polednice said:


> ... I don't think a person needs to worry about their own individual actions and morality simply by some tangential association with a completely different class of people. I know that, for my sake at least, I'll do whatever the hell I like so long as it fits my principles, and if it so happens that a part of society some people like down on do it too, well, I couldn't care less - they've got nothing to do with me and if someone else associates me with them, then they either purely don't know me or they're just plain stupid. :/


exactly. this is what ive been trying to say.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> exactly. this is what ive been trying to say.


What? You're the one who got offended by an association I made to it, which is why I replied to it.


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Indeed, some just have glaucoma!


Well, atleast according to Peter Tosh's song _Bush Doctor_.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

For multiple reasons, I don't use marijuana, the least of which being the legality, or concern over how I might be viewed. 

Personally, I don't relish the idea of partaking of something that is going to impair my ability to think and act clearly. On the issue of addiction, though, I enjoyed the splitting hairs over whether it is a mental or a physical addiction. All addictions are mental. Some may also have a physical component, but all are mental. They deal with your brain being trained to seek a certain outlet for dealing with certain things - whether it be stress, fear, etc. Just because something may give you withdrawal symptoms does not make it more addictive than something that has a firm mental hold of you. Indeed, I would think a purely physical addiction would be the easiest to overcome. You can retrain the body quicker than the mind.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

David58117 said:


> What? You're the one who got offended by an association I made to it, which is why I replied to it.


i know that. the above statement doesn't undo what i had said, it reinforces it. i shouldn't be associated with a certain group solely on one simple similarity... i thought that was basically what i said previously.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> On the issue of addiction, though [etc.]


Well, let's just say that I hope I never come across you if I end up in rehab!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that baked Brahms would love Wagner.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I think that baked Brahms would love Wagner.


And it would be no great surprise if Brahms needed drugs to appreciate _his_ music


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

@ this thread


Baked to Buxtehude
Toked up to Tallis
Stoned to Sibelius
Well oiled to Offenbach
Joy-riding to Janacek 
Spaced out to Scriabin
Munted to Mendelson
Toasted to Tchaikovsky
Off your face to Frescobaldi
Mainlining to Mahler
Reefing to Rimsky-Korsakov
F*cked to Forqueray



NB Wasn't it Berlioz (bombed out to Berlioz) who composed while on opium? I don't encourage drug use, and prefer a nice cup of tea myself, but there's a long connection between art and psychotropics. It's one reason the authorities view both activities with such suspicion. They want people in the factories, not tooting to Telemann.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*At the risk of taking this thread off in a tangent...*



purple99 said:


> ...there's a long connection between art and psychotropics. It's one reason the authorities view both activities with such suspicion. They want people in the factories, not tooting to Telemann.


That premise, of course, depends on that nature of the art involved. The authorities of their respective times and places attached little suspicion to the films of Leni Riefenstahl. Another example... 'Socialist Realism,' anyone??

A college professor who might well qualify as the best one under whom I studied asked the provocative question- if you _really_ want to suppress expression, is banning the expression your best option-- or would it be more effective to instead try to drown it out in a Babel-like sea of pablum?!

I'm not a 'computer-gamer,' but those of you who are might remember the big hit 'Sid Meier's Civilization.' In it, 'the authorities' _need_ to have a certain number of "Elvis-icons' on the board, to keep the populace happy enough, in its _soma_-like fashion, to continue accepting direction and control.

'Art' is a blade that's capable of cutting on many different planes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I'm not a 'computer-gamer,' but those of you who are might remember the big hit 'Sid Meier's Civilization.' In it, 'the authorities' _need_ to have a certain number of "Elvis-icons' on the board, to keep the populace happy enough, in its _soma_-like fashion, to continue accepting direction and control.


Ah! So much nostalgia! I vividly remember playing the first version before I was a teenager on a laptop my Dad had from work and we were surprised it made any sound because we thought we'd need to buy a sound-card  I worked my way through Civ II and Civ III, my favourite part always being the attempt to build a completed palace  And, of course, I always won a cultural victory!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think people who like to generalise about the kind of people who use marijuana and their reasons for it should watch this great speech about Carl Sagan's use of it 






(see 23:30 - 44:30)


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

Shakespeare also used:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/03/0301_shakespeare.html


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

I very much enjoy doing exactly what you described...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Well, let's just say that I hope I never come across you if I end up in rehab!


Other than on this forum, I find that scenario highly unlikely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

BeethovenListener said:


> Shakespeare also used:
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/03/0301_shakespeare.html


No, it said that they found pipes around his house with traces of cannabis. It would be next to impossible to prove they were his pipes, and that he is the one who smoked them.

Besides, what would that have to do with anything?

Throwing out a few token well known people who were considered geniuses, who did use (Sagan), or some speculate used (Shakespeare) marijuana is neither an argument for or against use of marijuana. And it also does not give anything in the way of proof that marijuana would improve the creative capacity, or the enjoyment of art.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> No, it said that they found pipes around his house with traces of cannabis. It would be next to impossible to prove they were his pipes, and that he is the one who smoked them.
> 
> Besides, what would that have to do with anything?
> 
> Throwing out a few token well known people who were considered geniuses, who did use (Sagan), or some speculate used (Shakespeare) marijuana is neither an argument for or against use of marijuana. And it also does not give anything in the way of proof that marijuana would improve the creative capacity, or the enjoyment of art.


I agree, and that wasn't the intention on my part. Personally, I prefer to follow the stance voiced by James (the Amazing!) Randi, who never drinks or uses narcotics _etc_. because he would prefer to forever have a sober grasp of reality, rather than distort it with mind-altering substances. I, too, would rather live in the real world, if only because I don't wish to be tempted by substances to which I might later become addicted if I (perhaps falsely) start to believe that they better my creative abilities (which I imagine is either coincidental or placebo).

I cited Sagan purely in response to those who think that marijuana users are all in one social class.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I agree, and that wasn't the intention on my part. Personally, I prefer to follow the stance voiced by James (the Amazing!) Randi, who never drinks or uses narcotics _etc_. because he would prefer to forever have a sober grasp of reality, rather than distort it with mind-altering substances. I, too, would rather live in the real world, if only because I don't wish to be tempted by substances to which I might later become addicted if I (perhaps falsely) start to believe that they better my creative abilities (which I imagine is either coincidental or placebo).
> 
> I cited Sagan purely in response to those who think that marijuana users are all in one social class.


I certainly would agree that marijuana users are not exclusive to any one social class. However, I believe that you would more than likely find a higher percentage tend to be in the more economically depressed classes - not necessarily as high a percentage as some of the "harder" narcotics, but certainly over-represented. There has been a great push to rehabilitate the image of marijuana, which has had some significant success. Whether it ever gains the acceptance of socially acceptable drugs, including nicotine and alcohol, remains to be seen.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> I certainly would agree that marijuana users are not exclusive to any one social class. However, I believe that you would more than likely find a higher percentage tend to be in the more economically depressed classes - not necessarily as high a percentage as some of the "harder" narcotics, but certainly over-represented. There has been a great push to rehabilitate the image of marijuana, which has had some significant success. Whether it ever gains the acceptance of socially acceptable drugs, including nicotine and alcohol, remains to be seen.


Yes, I think we can certainly say where the majority of marijuana users fall. If it ever does become as 'respected' as nicotine and alcohol, I imagine it will take a _lot_ of time, but I think it's about bloody time it was legalised (along with a load of other ****!)!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol @ the tags on this thread!


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I cited Sagan purely in response to those who think that marijuana users are all in one social class.


Just to note - that was never the idea that I was pushing (I even stated that in a previous post)....and neither was the notion that you shouldn't smoke because of what others will think of you. What I was thinking when I said the OP should show concern over what his criminal record says about him, was if he someday decides to pursue a career that requires a background check, or a state license, or something where drug charges might be an unnecessary barricade. It happens...


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

bplary said:


> I very much enjoy doing exactly what you described...


assuming that this was directed toward me... 
im glad someone else agrees.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Conor71 said:


> Lol @ the tags on this thread!






> You cannot add any tags to this thread. Please remove some first.


:angry:



ETA: I hereby donate the following emoticon to TalkClassical. Dig it classical cool cats! Yeah! L8er!



>


----------

